# Who is served first at the dinner table?



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

Does the man of the house get served his meal before the children? Or do the kids get it served first?

I saw this question asked on facebook.

Assuming of course that no one starts until you sit down.


----------



## jillian (Sep 15, 2016)

your assumption is that a woman is serving all of you. why would you assume that?


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

jillian said:


> your assumption is that a woman is serving all of you. why would you assume that?



I'm not assuming anything. Who is "you"?


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

jillian said:


> your assumption is that a woman is serving all of you. why would you assume that?


So which one would you serve first?


----------



## jillian (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > your assumption is that a woman is serving all of you. why would you assume that?
> ...



that's quite the leap.... you asked if "The man of the house" should be served first or if the kids should be served first? who was doing that serving if "the man of the house" is sitting and the kids are sitting?

nice leap though....insane....delusional but nice leap.

and thanks for reminding us what misogynists rightwingnut twits are


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

jillian said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


A woman asked it on facebook you transhating thug.

And i'm not right wing you fat shit.

Just answer the poll you sloppy ****.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

Grandma 

How bout a vote and an answer from you?


----------



## Grandma (Sep 15, 2016)

We each serve ourselves from whatever's in front of us, then pass it on to the person seated to our left.

That option isn't in your poll.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 15, 2016)

As far as I'm concerned everyone gets their own plate and serves themselves then cleans up after them selves


----------



## Vastator (Sep 15, 2016)

jillian said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


A rather poignant explanation as to why you can't keep a relationship together. Short and to the point. Well done!


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

Grandma said:


> We each serve ourselves from whatever's in front of us, then pass it on to the person seated to our left.
> 
> That option isn't in your poll.


it's "other, please explain" , dipshit.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> As far as I'm concerned everyone gets their own plate and serves themselves then cleans up after them selves


Do you live on a banana farm?


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm concerned everyone gets their own plate and serves themselves then cleans up after them selves
> ...



We had on in Murwillumbah. Hard work; 20 acres of steep hills.

But to the point. 



> The guest who is served First
> 
> Years ago it was traditional to serve the host and hostess first, a custom that originated in the Middle Ages to demonstrate that the food was not poisoned. Today the custom is observed only in a few instances: to demonstrate to guests from a foreign country the correct way to proceed; when a hostess is dining alone with her family; or if a hostess is dining with a group of younger women.
> 
> ...



Formal Dinner Service | Table Manners | Etiquette Scholar

At less formal times I have seen a number of several variations. It may indeed be a serving sequence starting with the Lady of Honour or Lady seated closest to the Hostess, but the meal does not commence until the Hostess commences her meal. 

Greg


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm concerned everyone gets their own plate and serves themselves then cleans up after them selves
> ...



No, I was taught to be self sufficient and not wait for people to take care of me

You should try it sometime


----------



## xband (Sep 15, 2016)

The Host at a dinner party I attended a long time ago said, "Don't wait on me, I wait like one hog waits on another."


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2016)

Grandma said:


> We each serve ourselves from whatever's in front of us, then pass it on to the person seated to our left.
> 
> That option isn't in your poll.


That's how we do it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 15, 2016)

Buffet style, always.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 15, 2016)

at our house company is first served


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

Serve the kids first, it shuts them up


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> As far as I'm concerned everyone gets their own plate and serves themselves then cleans up after them selves



That is the way it is done in our house.

Food is placed at the center of the table and you serve yourself. If something is out of reach, you ask someone to pass it.

When you are done eating, you take your plate, rinse it off and put it in the dishwasher


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Does the man of the house get served his meal before the children? Or do the kids get it served first?
> 
> I saw this question asked on facebook.
> 
> Assuming of course that no one starts until you sit down.


traditionally, after the table is set and all are seated, Dad grabs something then the rest go.


its not like he's given a full plate


----------



## martybegan (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Does the man of the house get served his meal before the children? Or do the kids get it served first?
> 
> I saw this question asked on facebook.
> 
> Assuming of course that no one starts until you sit down.



I will go with Dinner at my Grandparents house as an example, as thats the only time we still do a big sitdown dinner.

Most people serve themselves from what is in front, then pass around or serve people who pass the plates to them. The exceptions used to be grandma (when she was alive) and grandpa (who still is) who gets his plate passed to to everyone near the food, and we fix his plate for him.

So I guess its a hybrid seniority system.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 15, 2016)

jillian said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Maybe there are women out there who actually PREFER to do the serving around the table.

I thought feminism was about choices, not about making everyone follow your own view of how to live life.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 15, 2016)

jillian said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


what a moron, fucking leftist twat reads in and get offended

what a hack


----------



## martybegan (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm concerned everyone gets their own plate and serves themselves then cleans up after them selves
> ...



At my Grandparents house, I usually do the cooking, and cleaning is either my Mother or my Aunt.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 15, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



help Help, I'm being oppressed!!!


----------



## xband (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm concerned everyone gets their own plate and serves themselves then cleans up after them selves
> ...



How do you punish the offender who takes a too big a scoop of mashed potatoes? Public rebuke is used in our house.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

Only young children need to be "served"

Adults are capable of fixing their own plate


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 15, 2016)

xband said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


depends

if he's leaving little for the rest, that's all he gets.

manners and courtesy are expected.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

xband said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Generally something along the lines of "save some for everyone else"

However, we usually have enough for everyone to have seconds


----------



## xband (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Double helpings is why American people are fat.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 15, 2016)

Whoever is first in line.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

xband said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...



We hold everyone responsible for their own portion size

Those on a diet take less


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


quick. vacuum in the evening to show your defiance when your husband is trying to relax!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Better yet, do it during the football game


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


Like ALL women.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

martybegan said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Does the man of the house get served his meal before the children? Or do the kids get it served first?
> ...


That food passing around the table is very American.

We ask for it here, but it goes across the table. It doesn't travels around it like that.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Actually I do most of the vacuuming. I find it suits my OCD tendencies. 

Must...get....last....dust....bunny...


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


That'll teach his white privileged ass!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



Kind of like mowing the lawn....serves our inner Gump


----------



## martybegan (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I also get bathroom cleaning duty because she think's its "icky".

Considering I work in wastewater treatment, it doesn't bother me all too much.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

Sometimes we do buffet style and everyone will just get in line.  Sometimes we just pass the food around.  I never really paid much thought to who gets served first.  As long as the food is good, I don't really care.


----------



## xband (Sep 15, 2016)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I was an electrician in a manufacturing plant and had to work on everything with a wire on it including waste water across the street. Waste water people were friendly and had an easy job. They had their own shack with TV, easy chair, refrigerator, hot plate and microwave oven.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

xband said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What's waste water?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sometimes we do buffet style and everyone will just get in line.  Sometimes we just pass the food around.  I never really paid much thought to who gets served first.  As long as the food is good, I don't really care.



Agree......sit down, eat and enjoy

It doesn't take a long list of rules and protocols to enforce


----------



## martybegan (Sep 15, 2016)

xband said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I actually work on the design/construction side, but yes some plants the guys are only there if something goes wrong. But when they DO go wrong..... it's not pretty.


----------



## xband (Sep 15, 2016)

martybegan said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Yes, they can go very wrong. The lift pumps in the pits would cause the first floor offices to flood when they quit pumping.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

We go from talking about dinner to talking about sewage.  How in the hell did that happen?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> We go from talking about dinner to talking about sewage.  How in the hell did that happen?



Honestly the two are related, but in a not so nice way.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Rotters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Getting back on topic; at home mother or father cooked (dad was ethnic and a great cook) and mum always started the meal after it was served regardless. So we would all sit and wait for mum to be seated and then once she sat and commenced the meal it was a quiet meal. Little talking. Only ONCE did any of us kids say "I don't like this". Six forks diminished his plate to clean in less than three seconds. Last time I ever heard those words at our meal table.
...and no; the plate was not replenished. Simple rule: I cook, you eat. 

Greg


----------



## Boss (Sep 15, 2016)

This caught my eye as an interesting question because I have a friend who adheres to a quirky little thing.... Whenever I am invited over for dinner, he prepares the meals... He is the Master Chef of the family. His wife can't boil water... Whenever dinner is served... he calls his wife to fix her plate first. 

In MY family, we always let the guests serve themselves first or we'd serve them first. But in his household, his wife comes before anyone else. Once she has fixed her plate, everyone else can serve themselves and he goes last. I have never questioned this custom but I've always found it a bit peculiar and kind of endearing in a way. It's sweet that he puts his wife above all others.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Boss said:


> This caught my eye as an interesting question because I have a friend who adheres to a quirky little thing.... Whenever I am invited over for dinner, he prepares the meals... He is the Master Chef of the family. His wife can't boil water... Whenever dinner is served... he calls his wife to fix her plate first.
> 
> In MY family, we always let the guests serve themselves first or we'd serve them first. But in his household, his wife comes before anyone else. Once she has fixed her plate, everyone else can serve themselves and he goes last. I have never questioned this custom but I've always found it a bit peculiar and kind of endearing in a way. It's sweet that he puts his wife above all others.



I would consider that quite normal. My wife is an excellent cook but I do most of it. She always commences the meal. 

Greg


----------



## Fueri (Sep 15, 2016)

nobody gets served.  we normally fill our plates on the island where the food is prepared and take them to the table.

I do the majority of the cooking, basically because I'm far better at it and enjoy it.  When things are ready I usually tell her to go ahead first, in the same way I'll get a door for her or whatever. 

It's just a courtesy that I know she likes, although she's never said so outright.  Doesn't cost me a dime and pleases her in a small way, so it's worth it....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > This caught my eye as an interesting question because I have a friend who adheres to a quirky little thing.... Whenever I am invited over for dinner, he prepares the meals... He is the Master Chef of the family. His wife can't boil water... Whenever dinner is served... he calls his wife to fix her plate first.
> ...



What is the big deal with "who goes first"?

When the food is ready, eat it and enjoy it


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



I just knock everyone out of the way and then say I got mine, suckers!


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Does the man of the house get served his meal before the children? Or do the kids get it served first?
> 
> I saw this question asked on facebook.
> 
> Assuming of course that no one starts until you sit down.


Who is doing the serving?  

The way it's always worked at my family dinners is people serve themselves from the dish next to them and then pass to the right.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Does the man of the house get served his meal before the children? Or do the kids get it served first?
> ...



I say, yo, pass that ova heeya, bitches.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I say, yo, pass that ova heeya, bitches.


I say "Less talk and more eat.  Keep passin' the vittles!"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 15, 2016)

I do most of the cooking.

Nearly always serve my wife first.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

The cats have the worst table manners though, even worse than my own.


----------



## Boss (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> The cats have the worst table manners though, even worse than my own.



Cats are never allowed at my dinner table.... Unless we're eating Korean, but that's a different story!


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Does the man of the house get served his meal before the children? Or do the kids get it served first?
> ...


Very American, this passing to the right.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



Passing food around a table is an American thing?  Lol.  What do you do, just load the food in a trough, and you all dig in?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm concerned everyone gets their own plate and serves themselves then cleans up after them selves
> ...



Agree with this. Except as kids each of us had chores each weak and we rotated. So someone did dishes for a week. And, this held for holidays so if you got stuck with doing dishes on Thanksgiving after the whole family came over you were doing dishes for an hour.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Thanks for technology.  I just put the dishes in the dishwasher.    My grandmother always insisted on doing the dishes.  Even if we told her no, she would show up with her rubber gloves and insist on helping.  I think she actually enjoyed washing the dishes.  Lol.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We had a dishwasher but, for some unknown reason to people in the 70s  you had to clean the dishes before putting them in THE DISHWASHER. wtf  And, you couldn't let a dirty pan with baked on whatever sit and soak, you had to power scrub it. 

Now I just fill up a pan or roaster with water and come back an hour later and you just rinse it out. I think I had to have gone through 2 tons of steel with all the Brillo pads I wore out! Damn 70s.


----------



## mdk (Sep 15, 2016)

My mother was always the last person to dish up even though she prepared most of the meals. If we dared to eat before she finished or before grace my father would take the plate away and send the offender to their room without supper.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> My mother was always the last person to dish up even though she prepared most of the meals. If we dared to eat before she finished or before grace my father would take the plate away and send the offender to their room without supper.


Why is family dinner a form of punishment?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > My mother was always the last person to dish up even though she prepared most of the meals. If we dared to eat before she finished or before grace my father would take the plate away and send the offender to their room without supper.
> ...



Because your parents make you eat disgusting things like mushy old peas!


----------



## mdk (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I love peas. I was one of those kids that loved to eat his vegetables.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Canned peas?  Canned veggies are nasty except corn.


----------



## mdk (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Canned peas? Canned veggies are nasty except corn



I grew up on a farm so we always had fresh veggies. I only buy fresh today as well. They taste so much better.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Canned peas? Canned veggies are nasty except corn
> ...



I buy fresh or frozen.  Frozen veggies are good.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > My mother was always the last person to dish up even though she prepared most of the meals. If we dared to eat before she finished or before grace my father would take the plate away and send the offender to their room without supper.
> ...


In many instances yes


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

Not for me.  I like having dinner with my family actually.  We have fun.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Canned peas? Canned veggies are nasty except corn
> ...



When I was a kid, I liked most of my veggies raw and uncooked, even peas.  I'm not as picky anymore.


----------



## mdk (Sep 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Frozen isn't too bad. There is an amazing grocer not far from my house that I frequent often for my veggies. Our parents load us up with fresh veggies from their gardens when we visit. I have three huge spaghetti squash in the fridge from my mama. Yum town!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I've never had spaghetti squash but I love butternut squash!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

As the "man of the house" I don't want or need anyone to serve me. I would rather fix my own plate the way I like it


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> My mother was always the last person to dish up even though she prepared most of the meals. If we dared to eat before she finished or before grace my father would take the plate away and send the offender to their room without supper.


Your answer...





Is absolutely ....






CORRECT!

The most traditional household award goes to MDK! How you grew up gay, we'll never know.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > My mother was always the last person to dish up even though she prepared most of the meals. If we dared to eat before she finished or before grace my father would take the plate away and send the offender to their room without supper.
> ...


The most memories of beltings I had as a small child, were at the dinner table. I remember very often being dragged away and belted. It was like a sacred ceremony that I kept fucking up for some reason.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Why people have eating disorders


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I refused to eat breakfast cereal for years after I left home and to this day I have a strictly, eat in front of the TV policy under my roof.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Very American, this passing to the right.


We also deal cards to the left, but pass the deal to the right.


----------



## Grandma (Sep 15, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Maybe there are women out there who actually PREFER to do the serving around the table.
> 
> I thought feminism was about choices, not about making everyone follow your own view of how to live life.



There are women out there who actually PREFER to NOT do the serving around the table.

Feminism is about choices. The woman's choice, not the choice of some passive-aggressive old man on a gender power trip typing on a messageboard.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Since when did it become a big deal? It is merely a nicety. I am at a loss as to why you would put it into such strong terms. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 16, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes; same here. A Golden Rule was "the cook doesn't do the dishes". The roster stood!!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 16, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







Greg


----------



## martybegan (Sep 16, 2016)

Grandma said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe there are women out there who actually PREFER to do the serving around the table.
> ...



I'm only 41. 

And I'm sure the women that prefer not to don't do so, and if forced to, its a symptom of greater issues in the marriage.

I would love to see the outcome of me forcing my wife to do this, or even back in the day my grandfather forcing my grandmother. It would be a shitstorm. 

Current feminism is about women knowing better than what some other women want to do with their lives.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 16, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > We each serve ourselves from whatever's in front of us, then pass it on to the person seated to our left.
> ...


Except we pass to the right.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 16, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Does anyone know what the peas on a knife thing is about?  I ask because as a little girl, I remember my grandfather doing that.  He didn't eat everything else with a knife.  It fascinated me but in retrospect, I wonder why such a weird difficult thing to do.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2016)

Personally, I prefer that others do not "serve" me

I would rather pick what I want on my plate, how big a portion and where I place it on my plate


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2016)

OldLady said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Peas work better with a straw


----------



## martybegan (Sep 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Personally, I prefer that others do not "serve" me
> 
> I would rather pick what I want on my plate, how big a portion and where I place it on my plate



The only time I serve is when it's something messy, like Osso Bucco, especially since all that marrow can come out if improperly done. Even then I do it at the kitchen counter, not at the person's plate.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 16, 2016)

OldLady said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I trap my peas in the mashed potatos.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 16, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Reminds me of a girlfriend that used to live with me.

She knew damn well that I hitched up my air compressor to my truck in the morning and threw my 90lb air hammer in it, and, that hammer makes a hell of a lot of noise.

So she chooses to vacuum the fucking carpet when I get home 12 hours later when all I wanted was some peace and quiet so I could eat and help teach HER teenaged kid how to do her algebra schoolwork that was difficult for her.

My GF didn't have a job and had all fucking day, every day, to vacuum the fucking carpet.

I disabled the vacuum cleaner. And a few days later I kicked her and her kid out of my house and started dating a married girl who was a very acrobatic electrician that I met on a jobsite.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 16, 2016)

18th century tableware.  Easier to eat peas with the knife.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 16, 2016)

OldLady said:


> 18th century tableware.  Easier to eat peas with the knife.


Lucky they only ate bread, meat and fruit.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 16, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 18th century tableware.  Easier to eat peas with the knife.
> ...


That fork's not good for much, except spearing your tyrannosaurus steak.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 16, 2016)

OldLady said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


and pitchin' hay, carrying to the lynching...


----------



## OldLady (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah, I haven't been to a good lynching carrying a table fork in years.


----------



## Boss (Sep 16, 2016)

I grew up on a farm and my parents prided themselves in being able to set our dinner table with 100% things from the farm. The only exception was the cornmeal for the cornbread, simply because it was easier (and better) to buy it already ground. I used to hate that sometimes we wouldn't have ANY meat on the table... it was ALL veggies. My dad grew up in the Great Depression and that's how they lived... and learned to like it. 

Later, we started raising pigs and cows, and we would have meat with our meals but my sisters refused to eat the meat because they would become "attached" to the animals before we slaughtered them... it was kind of hard eating Ol' Bessy the cow... I didn't have a problem with that. To me, the farm fresh meat was SO much better than the processed crap you bought at the store. I can remember watching my grandmother wring chicken's necks and chop their heads off... and yes, they DO run around without their heads!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2016)

Boss said:


> I grew up on a farm and my parents prided themselves in being able to set our dinner table with 100% things from the farm. The only exception was the cornmeal for the cornbread, simply because it was easier (and better) to buy it already ground. I used to hate that sometimes we wouldn't have ANY meat on the table... it was ALL veggies. My dad grew up in the Great Depression and that's how they lived... and learned to like it.
> 
> Later, we started raising pigs and cows, and we would have meat with our meals but my sisters refused to eat the meat because they would become "attached" to the animals before we slaughtered them... it was kind of hard eating Ol' Bessy the cow... I didn't have a problem with that. To me, the farm fresh meat was SO much better than the processed crap you bought at the store. I can remember watching my grandmother wring chicken's necks and chop their heads off... and yes, they DO run around without their heads!



My grammy told me stories about how she used to wring the chickens necks too, but she was very young.  I didn't grow up on a farm, nor was I ever exposed to any animal slaughters.  I would feel terrible for the animals and probably get attached to them too.  I don't see how you can't when you feed them and care for them.  I would feel like I betrayed their trust for one thing.    That's why I prefer to buy my meat already cut up and packaged at the grocery store.  It just looks like meat.


----------



## Boss (Sep 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up on a farm and my parents prided themselves in being able to set our dinner table with 100% things from the farm. The only exception was the cornmeal for the cornbread, simply because it was easier (and better) to buy it already ground. I used to hate that sometimes we wouldn't have ANY meat on the table... it was ALL veggies. My dad grew up in the Great Depression and that's how they lived... and learned to like it.
> ...



Like I said, my sisters were like that... they just couldn't eat their "friends" that way. It never bothered me for some reason. I was able to separate family pets from food sources. We had dogs, I couldn't imagine having to eat one of them... but the pigs and cows were different to me. I knew that my father didn't purchase them for any other reason, they were always intended to be food on the table. 

The pigs were especially troublesome. They are very smart animals. They would get out and I'd have to chase them all afternoon to corral them back in the pen. Just major pains in my butt... so I would name them after people I despised and when it came time to slaughter them, I was more than happy to put that bullet between their eyes. I know that may sound a little disturbed to someone who didn't grow up on a farm.


----------



## Boss (Sep 17, 2016)

*That's why I prefer to buy my meat already cut up and packaged at the grocery store. It just looks like meat.*

I don't raise my own meat anymore, it's actually more expensive to do that these days than to buy it already processed. My dad figured this out on the cattle we raised.. he estimated we were paying about $5 a pound back in the 70s for beef when you factor in the feed, shots, medicine, hay, etc. That wasn't even counting the time. It was good but it was expensive as hell.  You have to maintain a huge number of cattle for it to pay off. Pork is better because basically every part of the pig is used. 

Today, I buy all my meats from a local farm. It's grass-fed beef and all organic. It is so much better tasting (and better for you) than anything you can buy at the grocery store. I feel sorry for people who've never had it or can't get it. It's almost like the difference between fresh seafood and canned seafood.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2016)

Boss said:


> *That's why I prefer to buy my meat already cut up and packaged at the grocery store. It just looks like meat.*
> 
> I don't raise my own meat anymore, it's actually more expensive to do that these days than to buy it already processed. My dad figured this out on the cattle we raised.. he estimated we were paying about $5 a pound back in the 70s for beef when you factor in the feed, shots, medicine, hay, etc. That wasn't even counting the time. It was good but it was expensive as hell.  You have to maintain a huge number of cattle for it to pay off. Pork is better because basically every part of the pig is used.
> 
> Today, I buy all my meats from a local farm. It's grass-fed beef and all organic. It is so much better tasting (and better for you) than anything you can buy at the grocery store. I feel sorry for people who've never had it or can't get it. It's almost like the difference between fresh seafood and canned seafood.



Well, I've had venison.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 26, 2016)

Boss said:


> Today, I buy all my meats from a local farm. It's grass-fed beef and all organic. It is so much better tasting (and better for you) than anything you can buy at the grocery store.


I disagree. I think grain finished beef is tastier and cheaper. It's more tender, less greasy and has more marbling.


----------

